# Pics of Lily's first puppy obedience class!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Look, sit & stay

Sit at heel




socialization


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a little sweetie,she looks so small.Love her little coat.Did she enjoy it ?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

What a good little baby doll!! I bet she got an A+!


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness! She is precious and so well behaved! xx


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow Lilly good job.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

That's so sweet and she looks so cute in that little top! It looks like she did well.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Woooow that*s a good girl !!! So great to see <3


----------



## LivingOurLoveSong (Oct 29, 2013)

Way to go Lily! She looks so cute and well behaved!


----------



## susieQ (Jan 24, 2014)

Lily is so adorable. Good luck with her training! 🐶


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

Awe she looks like shes enjoying the class and shes so well behaved!


----------



## CaptainF (Sep 4, 2016)

OMG - she is just darling & it looks like you & she found a friend there


----------

